# Any Robbie Williams fans out there?



## user2 (Oct 10, 2005)

OK he's not that popular in the States but the entire Europe loooves him, me included! I see myself as the future Mrs. Williams.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He's great!

He's funny, entertaining, creative and just plain adorable!

Plus: His music is fantastic!!

The kid in the new video is such a charm!!!!

Do you know him and love him?


----------



## MACreation (Oct 11, 2005)

YES I LOOOOOOOVE HIM...he's such a hottie


----------



## user2 (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG you should have seen how all those teenage girls camped outside his hotel when he was here in Berlin!

And I think he drove next to me to his press conference in his van *screams*

OK I know I sound like a 12year-old but I love him!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 11, 2005)

He is rather wonderful, I love his cheekiness.  I've seen him in concert twice and he is a real performer.  Great entertainment, I can hardly wait for the new album.


----------



## user2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Glitziegal, have you seen the press conference when he said that his career based on only 3 movments? Tina Turner, Freddie Mercury and Mick Jagger! Soooo funny!


----------



## Professor Fate (Oct 11, 2005)

damn, for a second i read this thread as "robin williams fans". now that i realize it is about a talentless pop nobody,i am running out of here.


----------



## user2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_damn, for a second i read this thread as "robin williams fans". now that i realize it is about a talentless pop nobody,i am running out of here._

 
Talentless...? yeah right..... :lamer:


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 12, 2005)

Not a massive fan, but I heard him in an interview and he's surprisingly much more cynical than one would otherwise think: my god, he's got a brain! He's definitely carved out a fantastic career since Take That - remember him in those days? Seems like so long ago...

I can't hate him because he's not afraid to take the piss out of himself. Got to love that. Having said that, I wouldn't go out of my way to listen to his music.


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 12, 2005)

I think a lot of people just don't get him.  I love his imaginative songwriting, his ability to sing-yes sing.  Not be be afraid to try something new, like going from crooning (ie Mr Bojangles), to electro rock (Radio).
VV Have you read his autobiographys, they are a very interesting insight into the real Robbie W.


----------



## user2 (Oct 12, 2005)

I relly love his "Swing when you're winning" album!!

No, Glitziegal, but I'm getting it for Christmas *excited*


----------



## user2 (Nov 6, 2005)

OK don't think I'm a psycho right now but I'm completely freaking out here!
Here's the story:
We have a friend that is in a very high position in a local architecture office company! He and his boss went to an AIDS fund-raising-dinner yesterday (MAC donated $120 000 btw) and they had this lottery going on! Each raffle ticket was $25 and they both bought 10 tickets each! So at the end they announced the big winners and his boss got the second prize (a cruise worth $24000) and he won 10 VIP-tickets to Robbie Williams' next show in town and I GET A TICKET TOO!!!!!! I'm soooo excited although they even don't know when the next show will be!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OK don't think I'm a psycho right now but I'm completely freaking out here!
Here's the story:
We have a friend that is in a very high position in a local architecture office company! He and his boss went to an AIDS fund-raising-dinner yesterday (MAC donated $120 000 btw) and they had this lottery going on! Each raffle ticket was $25 and they both bought 10 tickets each! So at the end they announced the big winners and his boss got the second prize (a cruise worth $24000) and he won 10 VIP-tickets to Robbie Williams' next show in town and I GET A TICKET TOO!!!!!! I'm soooo excited although they even don't know when the next show will be!!_

 
Jeepers that is one hell of a prize- I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OK he's not that popular in the States but the entire Europe loooves him, me included! I see myself as the future Mrs. Williams.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's great!

He's funny, entertaining, creative and just plain adorable!

Plus: His music is fantastic!!

The kid in the new video is such a charm!!!!

Do you know him and love him?_

 

Bragging::: I have his autograph from when he was in take that-  I have all the band members autographs, my penpal/boyfriend from Belfast at the time worked at Ulster Television and he got me their autograph when they were at the studio interviewing back in 1995- oh I hate to say it----  My friend said they were all nice but Robbie was a jerk that day and was reluctant to sign- I have it around somewhere I'll dig it out.  I haven't looked at it in a year or two.    I loved Gary Barlow when they first came out.   He sounds so much like George Michael.  I'm a Sting and Keith Urban fan right now...


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 6, 2005)

VuittonVictim said:
			
		

> OK don't think I'm a psycho right now but I'm completely freaking out here!
> Here's the story:
> We have a friend that is in a very high position in a local architecture office company! He and his boss went to an AIDS fund-raising-dinner yesterday (MAC donated $120 000 btw) and they had this lottery going on! Each raffle ticket was $25 and they both bought 10 tickets each! So at the end they announced the big winners and his boss got the second prize (a cruise worth $24000) and he won 10 VIP-tickets to Robbie Williams' next show in town and I GET A TICKET TOO!!!!!! I'm soooo excited although they even don't know when the next show will be!![/QUOT
> 
> Congratulations!!!! How thrilling for you!!


----------

